# A/c off due to high engine temp



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

I just got back from a drive thru at a restaurant about an hour ago and for the whole 20 minute drive there and back, the engine fan was blowing really hard and loud, even while idling. On the way back there was a message saying, "a/c off due to high engine temp" and the temp gauge was a bit over normal. This is not the first time the message has showed up and the engine fan thing has been happening since last year but was never as bad as it is now. Is this a serious problem? If it helps, my fuel gauge also said I had 110 km left then quickly changed to 80km left and the low fuel light popped up so it might just be an electrical problem, but I don't know...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

As the fuel gets low the distance to empty becomes unstable because the fuel sloshes around in the tank. There is a known problem with water pumps, see if the fluid level in the tank is low and look for signs of liquid around the water pump area. If your mechanical knowledge is low ask someone who is car savvy to help you.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

Does that have anything to do with the a/c going off due to high engine temp and the engine fan blowing really hard and loudly?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cruzelt12 said:


> Does that have anything to do with the a/c going off due to high engine temp and the engine fan blowing really hard and loudly?


A faulty water pump would give those exact symptoms as the engine temperature would rise causing the engine to protect itself as best it can.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

alright, thanks!!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Low coolant level in the system. The radiator is unable to dissipate heat due to the level. The AC condenser creates additional heat which compounds the issue which triggers the condition.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

How could the coolant be low at only 44000km?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzelt12 said:


> Does that have anything to do with the a/c going off due to high engine temp and the engine fan blowing really hard and loudly?


Hey there,

I apologize that you are experiencing these concerns with your Cruze. Please feel free to send me a private message if you would like any further assistance into the dealership. I'm always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cruzelt12 said:


> How could the coolant be low at only 44000km?


How often do you check the oil and coolant levels? I check mine at least once a month and usually more often. After 2 years I am just approaching 22,000km (13,670 miles)


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzelt12 said:


> How could the coolant be low at only 44000km?


Because it could be leaking. Or you could have a bad thermostat. It just needs to be diagnosed.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

Aussie said:


> How often do you check the oil and coolant levels? I check mine at least once a month and usually more often. After 2 years I am just approaching 22,000km (13,670 miles)


I don't check it myself, I just bring it in whenever it needs an oil change. I guess they are supposed to check the coolant at the same time but I checked my coolant earlier and it was low but the low coolant light didn't show up inside. I haven't driven it since I put more in a couple hours ago so I'm not sure if it's fixed, but even if it is, would it best to bring it in and get it checked out anyway?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cruzelt12 said:


> I don't check it myself, I just bring it in whenever it needs an oil change. I guess they are supposed to check the coolant at the same time but I checked my coolant earlier and it was low but the low coolant light didn't show up inside. I haven't driven it since I put more in a couple hours ago so I'm not sure if it's fixed, but even if it is, would it best to bring it in and get it checked out anyway?


At 44,000km I would look at the pressure cap after driving at normal engine temp and look for signs of leakage and if the coolant is still dropping. Topping up could fix the problem but you may still keep watch and top up when necessary. If it appears OK have it pressure tested at the next service.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Cruze has an issue with the water pump seal leaking internally. The engine will consume the coolant therefor you won't see any obvious puddles or indicators something is going wrong. Other than a low level in the expansion tank.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This issue comes up every summer when folks start using the A/C. If the cooling system is full and the water pump isn't failing, the 1.4L engine heat soaks with the A/C running. Some owners have mitigated the problem with 91 or 93 octane gas to improve things.


----------



## cruzelt12 (Apr 19, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> The Cruze has an issue with the water pump seal leaking internally. The engine will consume the coolant therefor you won't see any obvious puddles or indicators something is going wrong. Other than a low level in the expansion tank.


well, I'll get it checked out as soon as possible and see what going on. I'm guessing it is the water pump


----------



## CruzeMXC (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this issue and fixed it. Here is a video I made. Hopefully it's this easy for everyone to fix. 
Chevy Cruze AC Off Due to High Engine Temp - YouTube


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

I got this message this morning! 40 degrees out and i didnt have the a/c on! Had the heat on!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just_cruz'n said:


> I got this message this morning! 40 degrees out and i didnt have the a/c on! Had the heat on!


Check your coolant level.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

My wife's 2011 eco had the same issue. The check engine light would come also. When I was driving the car occasionally I noted that the fan was running alot. Any way wife complained there was no heat so we took it in to the dealer they replaced the water pump covered under the power train warrenty. 1) I always thought the check engine light was mostly emismsons issues 2) I would think temp gauge would show the coolant was hot


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The CEL is used to alert the driver of any number of problems, from as simple as "you left the gas cap off" to transmission failures. It started out as an emissions only system but has become the equivalent of DOS's "General Protection Fault".

When the coolant is really low your temperature readouts should fluctuate wildly since there is an inconsistent amount of coolant moving past the sensor. However, I suspect the Cruze simply keeps the needle at the same point and instead throws the CEL.


----------

